# Jumping Spider Molting Chamber or Eggsac?



## Spepper (Sep 8, 2014)

Well this jumping spider I caught and assumed was a juvenile P. johnsoni has started constructing this.  At first I thought it was perhaps a molting tent, but it's kinda gotten thicker than other molting tents I've seen.  Is it maybe an adult female P. clarus instead, and constructing an eggsac?  Looking for your experienced eyes to tell me in advance because spiderlings could be problematic... the air holes are big enough the babies could/would waltz right on through. :/  She has been destroying any small bugs I toss in there with relish, which isn't exactly in line with molting.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/14997166427/https://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/


----------



## aaarg (Sep 8, 2014)

Nope, that's just a retreat!  Every jumping spider I've ever kept in captivity has built one, and I often find jumping spiders that have built them on leaves outdoors.    

Someday an egg sac may appear inside it, though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks, aaarg.   My jumpers always make them too, but they're usually so thin it looks like the jumper is floating in midair. LOL  Maybe this one just likes a sturdier home, haha.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 9, 2014)

they will contually add new layers of silk and fix their retreat every day, it will eventually get really thick.

 brood chambers are much larger, generally a dome-shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Sep 9, 2014)

I guess she's quite happy with the location she chose then.  Most of the other jumpers I've kept have usually built 3 or 4 thinner-webbed retreats and used them depending on how I turned the jar.


----------



## Salticstance (Sep 10, 2014)

Juveniles will continue to eat until they become plump. If food is plentiful, they will molt every three to four weeks. This one will probably molt soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Sep 20, 2014)

Well he/she molted this evening after continually thickening their web until all I could see of them was a spider-sized blob inside.    I can't wait to see what it actually turned out to be!  (Since I'm not good with juvenile IDs)  Hopefully female...


----------



## JayDangerVL (Sep 21, 2014)

By the way, if it were an egg sac and you're worried about spiderlings escaping, you could just cover the top with nylon until you could safely relocate them to a better home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

